
PostgreSQL: Linux VS Windows [Benchmark] - insulanian
http://www.sqig.net/2016/01/postgresql-linux-vs-windows.html
======
corysama
Skipping to the end:

> Moreover, the differences aren't statistically significant IMHO, but you
> could always debate.

> With those results, I won't say that PostgreSQL on one OS is faster than on
> the other.

And, to answer my own request, I won't advise my client to migrate to Linux
because of PostgreSQL performance. (You could argue that there are more tools
for PostgreSQL on Linux than on Windows but that was not the point here)

> For me, PostgreSQL performance on Windows is not better nor worst, it's at
> par with Linux !

> All the results are available on my github.

~~~
robconery
There are a lot debates about this and from my experience the biggest issue
with running PostgreSQL on Windows is the “Windows Tax”: background processes
and services you don’t need on a DB server soaking up resources. Windows
Update comes to mind.

------
anarazel
"Well the brilliant PostgreSQL developer created a system for windows that
emulates the fork ... with threads !"

Err, no. Backends/sessions in postgres are their own processes, even on
windows. There's a signal handling emulation thread for each of those, but
that's a fairly minor detail.

The benchmark is also for a very small table, and performs only trivial
queries. To me it looks it's mainly bemcharking the OS's context switch
behaviour.

